# Some basic questions about emaxx batteries and charger!



## mako (Sep 17, 2001)

I'm buying an emaxx for my son for Christmas, the best price I've found is $282.00 deliverd from Towerhobbies.com. Now I'm looking at batteries and want to buy either 4 or 6 and I'm looking at the Tenergy 3000 at All-battery.com they are $26.99 for 2. Also I'm looking at the Power Max 3000 for $49.99 for 2 at Hobby-warehouse.com. Both of these sites are listed under hobby shopper on here. Does anyone have any recomendation as to which battery is best? And I also want a dual battery charger and I'm really clueless as to what charger to get. Please offer any insight or info you may have it is much appreciated.
Thank You,
Dave


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

The EMAXX is an excellent choice!!! You will not be dissapointed. Make sure you read the instructions. 
Check the tightness of the slipper clutch before you get going. Tighten it down snuggly.

I am sure any of those battery will be fine. Just be sure to get Nimh not Nicads. Get 3300's if you can.

Duratrax makes great entry level and mid level charges.
There are not many dual battery chargers on the market. Get the BEST you can afford. 
With you getting so many batteries, a dual charger may not be necessary. You should have time to charge two batteries while the vehicle is running and the cooling off. 
Get a good quality AC/DC Charger. Nimh compatible (most are now days) with adjustable charge amperage, 
with PEAK DETECTION (that is very important!!)
If you decide on a single battery charger, You might want to see if you can afford two of them. That way if you expand your RC Collection, You will have two seperate chargers to use. 
Hope this helps!!
Dan


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

You can also visit here http://www.ultimatehobbies.com//p363.html for a E-Maxx at 279.99 with free shipping.

I would consider 2 chargers, afterall the E-Maxx takes 2 batteries and why not have both ready at the same time! The chargers that charge 2 batteries at once are OK, but charge at low rates (read as long charge times). If you get 2 chargers & one breaks you still have another charger to use while the other is being repaired or replaced and you can charge a little faster. Any entry level charger should be AC/DC, avoid the ones with the 15 minute timers, they are not peak detection chargers, like Dan said get the peak detection chargers. They may cost a few bucks more, but when you save a battery pack from getting overcharged it's worth it! 

I would recommend the following entry level AC/DC Peak chargers:
MRC Super Brain 959 ($44.99 at Tower)
Duratrax Piranha ($49.99 at tower)
Duratrax Intellapeak Pulse ($54.99 at tower)

I personally have 2 of the Intellipeak Pulse chargers and have not had a problem with them other than they do get hot if you charge pack back to back on them. But I just put a little computer fan on them and they are fine.

The E-Maxx is gonna be real fun for you!


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I agree with Toms' suggestions on chargers. IMHO two chargers are better then one "dual" charger. In case one goes bad you always have the 2nd you can use.

You can also look to one of our Sponsors for batteries. Maxamps at http://www.maxamps.com has GP3300 6-cell stick packs for $27.00... that's a price that is hard to beat.


----------



## SPC (May 2, 2004)

SPC sells GP 3300s for E-Maxxes, they're called Twin Maxx Pacs. For $64.95 you get a pair of matched and assembled packs.


----------



## mako (Sep 17, 2001)

I think I'm gonna get 2 of the Duratrax Intellapeak Pulse chargers. Is there much difference between 3000 and 3300 batteries as far as power and run time?


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

The new 3300's are much improved, I recommend going that route. They seem to take a little more abuse than the 3000s, and do offer slightly more run time & a bit more power due to the lower internal resistance.


----------



## mako (Sep 17, 2001)

Thanks for the replies. I just placed my order for the emaxx and 2 Duratrax Intellapeak Pulse chargers. I ended up ordring 6 battery packs, for now I got 6 3000's for $88.00 delivered. I'll start here see how it goes and my next batteries will probably be the 3300's. I really needed to save a few bucks now and figure the 3000's will be decent at least. 
Thanks.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

You will not be disappointed!!! The EMaxx is an awesome truck and Traxxas has great customer service if needed. 
The only thing we will warn you about is water and snow, seeing that you are giving it to him for Christmas.... Electronics do not like it!! 
You can run on hard packed snow but watch out for moisture around the electronics and for puddles of water! Hopefully you will have a winter where there is some clearing and dry so you can run it.
Also.... Plastic parts get brittle in the cold...... The EMaxx is VERY Tough.. but a head on hit to a curb, tree, car, etc ... in bitter cold at 25+ miles per hour could cause a parts to break. If you do break an A Arm, shock tower, body post... Get RPM replacement parts. gauranteed against breakage.


----------

